# [Firefox] X à 100% de CPU avec Firefox [RESOLU]

## supagweg

Bonjour tous le monde,

Depuis le dernier update de mon système (gentoo version stable x86), j'ai un problème avec FireFox 3 sur certains sites (youtube, boursorama, etc...). Ma CPU est bouffé à 100% par le serveur X et j'ai une lenteur importante au scrolling et affichage. Au départ je pensais que cela été du au flash, mais je n'ai pas de souci avec d'autres sites (google, gmail, dailymotion, par exemple).

Suite à des pb similaires sur d'autres forums, j'ai modifié quelques paramètres sur Firefox :

J'ai retiré l'option de vérification de site d'attaque et de contrefaçon et supprimé les fichiers urlclassifier*.sqlite

J'ai également modifié la config de firefox :

http.network.pipelining à true

http.network.pipelining.maxrequest à true

http.network.proxy.pipelining à true

Rien n'y fait. Toujours le même problème ...

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ?

Versions :

Firefox 3.0.5

Linux localhost 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 PREEMPT Sat Jan 24 20:37:51 CET 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Supagweg.Last edited by supagweg on Thu Feb 05, 2009 10:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu installes l'extension noscript, et tu valides 1 par 1 les sites de confiance, histoire d'être vraiment sûr que c'est pas flash.

----------

## Temet

T'es pas le seul... depuis que firefox 3 a été stabilisé dans portage, j'ai rencontré un bouffage de cpu sur les vidéos flash (merci adobe...) beaucoup plus important qu'avant (Fx2 quoi).

Et comme Konqueror et flash ne sont pas super copains... bah, pas trop le choix.

----------

## supagweg

Hello Goretto,

Cela ne change pas mon pb.

J'ai activé l'extension noscript et validé les sites de confiance. Toujours le même pb

Une chose très curieuse que je viens de constater sur youtube.

Je charge la page d'accueil youtube, X monte a 95% de CPU puis redescend à 3%

Si je change d'onglet et reviens sur youtube, le serveur X remonte à 80% puis redescend à 3%

Quand je scrolle en restant en bas de la page, je n'ai pas de pb. Quand je scrolle vers le haut et remonte au niveau du bandeau de la page, de nouveau le serveur X monte à 90%.

Avec noscript, j'ai retiré le bandeau flash promotionnel, mais le ralentissement a toujours lieu, lorsque je remonte en haut de page.

Une autre idée ?

Supagweg.

----------

## ppg

Honnêtement à part flash, je vois pas trop, tu utilise le plugin adobe ou swfdec ? J'avais le même problème avec swfdec (99% du CPU en amd64, mais c'était il ya quelques mois, depuis je suis en ~amd64).

----------

## supagweg

J'utilise adobe

    Nom de fichier : libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15

package : net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.15.3

----------

## Dismantr

Peux être que cela vaudrait le coup de passer ton Firefox en ~arch, des fois que, non ? Quelqu'un est en instable x86 pour tester la réactivité des sites incriminés ? (perso, je suis en ~amd64...)

----------

## razer

Que donne la version binaire de firefox ( www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin ), bref est ce un problème propre à ta compilation ?

----------

## darkangel92

peut etre que cela sera résolu avec la version 3.0.6

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/firefox/3.0.6/releasenotes/

----------

## supagweg

Merci pour toutes ces infos,

J'ai tenté quelques manip :

=> Recompilation de net-www/netscape-flash et firefox + revdep-rebuild => même pb

=> J'ai installé la version binaire 3.0.5 => même pb

=> Je me suis mis en unstable ~x86 et installé la version binaire 3.0.6 => même pb

Pff je commence à désespérer ... 

Je vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute, mais je suis en ipv6 avec la freebox, ça pourrait jouer ?

Supagweg.

----------

## Temet

... opera ?

----------

## supagweg

Temet  :Smile: 

Il ne manquerait plus qu'il y en ait un qui me dise => windows 

huhu

Supagweg.

----------

## supagweg

Ouf ! j'ai trouvé le pb.

Je viens de me rappeler que j'avais abandonné les drivers fournis par nvidia en 2006 pour utiliser le driver standard nv.

Mais bon, je n'avais jamais eu de problèmes depuis...

Après avoir RTFM à fond, j'ai fait un test en installant les derniers drivers nvidia pour ma GEFORCE FX 5900.

Et là miracle !! Ca marche  :Smile: 

J'ai retrouvé une fluidité correcte. X ne monte plus à 100% avec firefox, au maxi en pointe je suis à 20%.

Ce qui est marrant c'est que le scroll est maintenant ok. 

Il reste toujours un phénomène étrange sur youtube au niveau du bandeau du haut mais le ralentissement est très très léger.

Victoire  :Smile:  Merci à tous pour votre aide.

supagweg

----------

